# SUMMER MELTDOWN CAR / BIKE SHOW AND HOP! HOSTED BY SICK*SIDE C.C & KOOL-AID HYDRUALIC



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

*SUMMER MELTDOWN CAR / BIKE SHOW AND HOP! HOSTED BY SICK*SIDE C.C & KOOL-AID HYDRUALIC*

SICK*SIDE CC WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW/ BIKE SHOW AND HOP HOSTED BY KOOL AID HYDRUALICS SO GET READY ON AUGUST THE 28TH 2011. THE SHOW IS CALLED SUMMER MELTDOWN AUG 28TH IN SANTA ANA.:thumbsup: ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME:thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

HELPING TO SUPPORT TUSTIN HIGH GIRLS SOFTBALL


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

BOOTHS AVAILABLE CONTACT CHARLES AT 714.858.0171


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:worship::worship:_THATS RIGHT BRING OUT THOSE HOPPERS_


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

comfort said:


> HELPING TO SUPPORT TUSTIN HIGH GIRLS SOFTBALL


In my backyard anythg 2 support Tustin High :thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## SickSide83 (Jan 3, 2010)

REGALROGE.:P.K:. said:


> SICK*SIDE CC & STRICLY RIDIN LA C.C WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW/ BIKE SHOW AND HOP HOSTED BY HOW HIGH HYDROS. 6 CATEGORIES SO GET READY ON AUGUST THE 28TH 2011. THE SHOW IS CALLED SUMMER MELTDOWN AUG 28TH IN SANTA ANA.:thumbsup:
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

ILL B THERE TO SUPORT SICKSIDE CC N TUSTIN H.S:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Yastuvo working on video flyer


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> ILL B THERE TO SUPORT SICKSIDE CC N TUSTIN H.S:thumbsup::thumbsup:


And Tustin LOCOShno:hno:hno:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Its going down aug 22 flyers will be out soon


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:



​


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave::wave:i will be there


mister x said:


> Its going down aug 22 flyers will be out soon


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

REGALROGE.:P.K:. said:


> SICK*SIDE CC & STRICLY RIDIN LA C.C WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW/ BIKE SHOW AND HOP HOSTED BY HOW HIGH HYDROS. 6 CATEGORIES SO GET READY ON AUGUST THE 28TH 2011. THE SHOW IS CALLED SUMMER MELTDOWN AUG 28TH IN SANTA ANA.:thumbsup:
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME:thumbsup:


:wave::wave: I SEE U THERE GET READY HOPPERS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> :wave::wave: I SEE U THERE GET READY HOPPERS


 That's right loco


----------



## henry3rccsw (May 24, 2011)

REGALROGE.:P.K:. said:


> SICK*SIDE CC & STRICLY RIDIN LA C.C WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW/ BIKE SHOW AND HOP HOSTED BY HOW HIGH HYDROS. 6 CATEGORIES SO GET READY ON AUGUST THE 28TH 2011. THE SHOW IS CALLED SUMMER MELTDOWN AUG 28TH IN SANTA ANA.:thumbsup:
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE
> WELCOME:thumbsup:



REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB SOUTHEAST LOS 
ARE THERE...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

henry3rccsw said:


> REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB SOUTHEAST LOS
> ARE THERE...


 Coo homies good looking out


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

latinlife will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

estrada714 said:


> latinlife will be there :thumbsup:


 Thanx homie


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Thanks latinlife should be a down show !


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Flyers coming soon!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*:thumbsup:*

*Gotta help support TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL softball*


:thumbsup:*SICKSIDE*


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

THANKS TO MAN.:thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Show gonna have lota of trophys music hop off and entertainment aug 28


----------



## chicanodress.com (Jun 20, 2008)

Chicano Couture will be out there to support SICK SIDE C.C.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

cwplanet said:


> *:thumbsup:*
> 
> *Gotta help support TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL softball*
> 
> ...


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Lets see wud it really Do.....................!!!!!HHH..TTT... Team All Stars TTT........ We run this Hop Shit...... Wud up Juan..... Calling all LA Clubs 2 Com out and Support this Event. Flyers Soon Wit all details!!!! Holla!


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Brang wud U swang!!!!!!!!!!!! Its goin down Folks.......... Trophys Prizes........ All LA CC com out and support this Event! Juan we on Homie!!!!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Is there a street class for the bikes???


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

*Its goin down Folks...... Com out and support this Event... HHH...Team all Stars...!!*




BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> :wave::wave: I SEE U THERE GET READY HOPPERS


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOMESO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Special thanks to the host mr buc from everybody radio .com


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

thanks to mr buc for hosting the show and to kool aide for hop!


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Big ups to big fish. And angel baby. For supporting the show!!!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

t.t.t


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:


mister x said:


> Ttt


tttt


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

84SIK*MULISS said:


>


 Ttt


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

84SIK*MULISS said:


>


 Looks like its gonna b a good show!!!


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

mrlefty310 said:


> Looks like its gonna b a good show!!!


yes sir it gona its goonna hhappn


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Bump


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

best of shows are best car best bike best suv best club participation best bomb


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

84SIK*MULISS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Awards categories coming soon!


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

*--CATEGORIES--*​*40's & Under : 
Original - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Mild - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Custom - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]50's : 
Original - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Mild - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Custom - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]60's : 
Original - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Mild - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Full - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]70's : 
 Street - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Mild - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Full - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]80's : 
Street - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Mild - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Full - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Vans / SUVS : 
Original - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Mild - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Full - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]
Euros / Sport : 
Original - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Mild - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Full - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]BEST TRUCK 50's & Under : 
 - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]BEST TRUCK 60's & Up : 
 - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]El Camino's : 
 - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Wagon's : 
 - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]Motorcycle's : 
 - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 
Bikes : 
Original - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]16 inch - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]20 inch - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd
[/SUP]26 inch - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]
Trikes - 1[SUP]st [/SUP]2[SUP]nd[/SUP] 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]
*
_~~ BEST OF's 4 FT TROPHIES ~~
__..CARS / BOMBS / TRUCKS . SUVS / BIKES / CLUB PARTICIPATION..
_​*

























*


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

_T.T.T_


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Thanks to all that can come and support!


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

T.T.T


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

FUNKaheim714 said:


> T.T.T


everyone welcome


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

84SIK*MULISS said:


>


Gotta support the schools and sports programs:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

What are the bike category's? I only saw 1st, 2nd and 3rd for 16 inch.. are all bike lumped up together?


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

No. Orig 1st 2nd 3rd. 16s 1st 2nd 3rd. 20 1st 2nd. 3rd. 20 1st 2nd 3rd. 26. 1st 2nd 3rd. Trike 1st 2nd 3rd.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Bump


----------



## rudeS10 (Aug 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## VaLenZ64 (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOW MUCH DOES DA HOP PAY?????????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

strictly ricc said:


>


WOW


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> HOW MUCH DOES DA HOP PAY?????????


u do know its a car show not a boat show n koolaid doing hop


----------



## rudeS10 (Aug 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Bump er


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

T TT !!!!


----------



## rudeS10 (Aug 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

tomorrows the big day. ! Temptations. Classics . Islanders. Evolution. Groupe. Royal fantasies. Thee artistics . Klique. Fleetliners . Reflections.Dipin 714. Brown pride. Excessive . Cali driffters, Scion Apocalypse. Techniques. Touch of class . Latinlife. Impalas. And many more we hope thanks for all your support.


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

All. Confirmed if we missed u and your coming. Hit us up!


----------



## rudeS10 (Aug 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

Looked like a good show from outside fence whre I was standing saw the hop all 4 ho hopper


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

Good show sick*side!


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

EPICS had a good time good show


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*where r all the pix empire's finest cc was in the house got 3nd place todat at your show *


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

THANKS TOO ALL THAT SUPPORTED SICK*SIDE. 
TTT


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Sickside thanks you for all your support as well as tustin high!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

PICS, PICS, PICS!!!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


nice pics bro


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

frime pic:biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Had a great time SICKSIDE! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice pics cw pl anet


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Cw thanks for coming great pics!


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Whut up mike d


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

comfort said:


> Whut up mike d


 Sup sir u put a good one togethrr my boy


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

Its not. Me its this thing called LOWRIDING ! That just brings good people together. Much love to our lowriding fam from SICKSIDE.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns:MR. X WHERE DAT CAPRICE SO I CAN SERVE U.....U A NO SHOW AT UR CLUB SHOW''''LMAO;;


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

MOre pics from the show


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## SickSide83 (Jan 3, 2010)

I wanna thank all the car clubs and solo riders that went to support us and also all photographers (Adam,Ruben,CWPLANET,YAMERO and many more) 


Suenos
Epics
Impalas
De Aquellas
Shades Of Brown
Classics
Temptations
Islanders
Groupe
Thee Artistics
Klique
Fleetliners
Touch Of Class
Dipin714
Empires Finest
Uniques
Illustrious
Old Style
Old Traditions
Stylistics
Kalakas
Evoultion
Scion Apocalypse
Still Tippin
Royal Ritches
Knocturnal
Sorry if i missed any car club and again thank you


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Great Pics Eric!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SickSide83 said:


> I wanna thank all the car clubs and solo riders that went to support us and also all photographers (Adam,Ruben,CWPLANET,YAMERO and many more)
> 
> 
> Suenos
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Great Pics Eric!!!



Thanks Adan, i'm still a novice, no where near your level


Some final random shots


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> SickSide83 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna thank all the car clubs and solo riders that went to support us and also all photographers (Adam,Ruben,CWPLANET,YAMERO and many more)
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT;;;BIG FATAL DA SWITCH MAN;;;


----------

